# Hot Birds



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Just thought I would let others know....the gobblers have been more receptive the past couple of days here in northern Trumbull and Ashtabula Co. With a week left you still have a good chance to bag that bird! Called several in past couple of days for friends..and friends of friends. Their hens are leaving them and starting to sit Good luck!


----------

